# My CM HAF 932 Came Today!!!!



## WarEagleAU (Dec 2, 2008)

So I got it in and it smells and looks terrific (yes I said SMELLS!!!). Man I love the look of this case. Im just taking it slowly and savoring every minute of it. Ill probably put it together this weekend. So Ill post pictures of it. Good news is, it has excellent placement for cable management which is awesome and helpful for me.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 3, 2008)

No Pictures yet but the night I got it, I spent about 2.5 hours (unbeknownst to me)  looking and checking out the case, taking it apart, reading the manual and checking out the goodies. One disappointment I have is, for the price, they didnt include any dust filter covers. To me thats a slap in the face as its ability to gather dust seems like they would have included it. No worries I have some Vent Register dust filters I Can cut and put it but I hate taping anything in a case to make it hold. It restricts flow some.

When I put my other Mobo in it Ill start snapping some pics. All in all though I am impressed and the thing is HUGE and HEAVY!!! Love the wheels, I may put them on just for shits and giggles.


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats.....

I will get my Antec Skeleton on friday....talking about dust filter covers


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 3, 2008)

With that much airflow you would need an AC grade dustfilter.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah the HAF is a great case. The lack of filters is a bit annoying, I can understand why they didnt include them for the side fan. Since the side panel is designed to take a load of different fan configurations I think a one stop solution foe the side would have been complicated and costly. The lack of filter for the front is another story... there should be a filter there but at least the front grill is removable.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 3, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> So I got it in and it smells and looks terrific (yes I said SMELLS!!!). Man I love the look of this case. Im just taking it slowly and savoring every minute of it. Ill probably put it together this weekend. So Ill post pictures of it. Good news is, it has excellent placement for cable management which is awesome and helpful for me.





WarEagleAU said:


> No Pictures yet but the night I got it, I spent about 2.5 hours (unbeknownst to me)  looking and checking out the case, taking it apart, reading the manual and checking out the goodies. One disappointment I have is, for the price, they didnt include any dust filter covers. To me thats a slap in the face as its ability to gather dust seems like they would have included it. No worries I have some Vent Register dust filters I Can cut and put it but I hate taping anything in a case to make it hold. It restricts flow some.
> 
> When I put my other Mobo in it Ill start snapping some pics. All in all though I am impressed and the thing is HUGE and HEAVY!!! Love the wheels, I may put them on just for shits and giggles.



Your post are totally useless without pictures. :shadedshu

give me pictures and i'll be back


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 3, 2008)

Im working on it. Just taking my time doing this. Also, with regards to me working like 60 hours a week in the defense contract field, makes down time kind of hard.


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cant wait to see some pics! 

Mine is coming from Santa so right now I am working on ideas for how I want to mod this thing.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats!  I came soooo close earlier to placing an order for one at Amazon (free shipping).  I have a swiftech pump and res waiting for a place in it.

I was planning on going all out (big project).  Want to strip the case down and paint the interior BLACK, and meticulously plan the WC loop.

Did it come with casters?


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey War... is the top part of the side panel on that case plexi or mesh?  I'm just curious.  I actually considered using this case for my wife's build, but unfortunately I have to accept that it looks just a tad too masculine.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 3, 2008)

The top panel is plexi with a grid design printed on the inside.


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Did it come with casters?



It does come with casters.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes it comes with casters and yes the top part of the side panel is plexi with a rugged Steel look like something on a toolbox on the back of your pickup truck.

I want to mod it some with black paint in the inside but my wife would gripe and my shed is loaded down so it looks like its gonna be a hum drum build. Cant wait to go water with it though. I stuck my index finger in the holes for the tubing and lets just say you shouldnt do that


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 4, 2008)

Still no pictures, still don't care :shadedshu


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 4, 2008)

Well if you want pictures of just the case, check out Nfleshers review


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I want to mod it some with black paint in the inside but my wife would gripe and my shed is loaded down so it looks like its gonna be a hum drum build. Cant wait to go water with it though. I stuck my index finger in the holes for the tubing and lets just say you shouldnt do that



Yea, whether I do it or not is another thing...  lots of work and with a can of spray paint, I'm not sure how it'd end up.  Only good place to do it in the winter is the basement.

I'm wondering if this pair will work for the fill hole in the top (and I was thinking another hole on the bottom for tube between the res and pump:

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=735






http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=667






How long did it take the EMT's to get your finger out?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 4, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Well if you want pictures of just the case, check out Nfleshers review



ha ha, no i want pics from you


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha ok Freak, Ill get on that tonight.

Well it didnt take too long but I did panic for a minute  Them suckers are stout and hold good. My buddy at work, Brian, told me I could get some 2 in 1 automotive paint from Oreilly's. Its got Clearcoat and paint in one can. Either that or go to his house and do this in the garage 

I didnt see the measurement for the fill hole or measure it myself, but Im thinking that may fit. If not you can rig it up to work with it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 4, 2008)

War... I'm waiting in agony about not having the pictures yet!!! 
Glad you got it man. 

 Now, if I had pictures, I might think about buying one.


----------



## b1lk1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have this case and it is amazing for water cooling.  I fit a 120.2 Thermochill inside with 2 fans underneath it with room to spare.  I am still not quite in love with the styling, but it is amazing as for utility and flexibility.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah yeah Im working on it, it just wont be with any hardware inside. Ill upload them today when I Get home from work.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats. I love my HAF. Just wait until you give WC a try. This case is a dream to set up a loop in.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Im itching to try it. I think I will put my system together this weekend. Seems like a good time. Oh and for Freaksavior, I took some pics of my case sans anything in it. Im starting to upload them now.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 6, 2008)

The box next to the HAF 932 is the Sigma Luna Box that LiNKiN sent me the Luna W case in.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 6, 2008)

So there you go freak, pictures!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 6, 2008)

I like this thread now


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> I like this thread now



 So, am I! The case does look pretty sweet! I am waiting on a person to put it under water, before I think about spending the cash.. I love my Cosmos, but I'm feeling that I need something to Do....


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 6, 2008)

Keep the Cosmos and buy this case and do another rig. Paulieg has a water cooling kit in his HAF 932.


----------



## KBD (Dec 6, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> So there you go freak, pictures!!!



i love it, hopefully by Xmas i'll be getting one of these also. 

will you be doing a project log?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 6, 2008)

Dont know. I may cuz wiring should be easy on this. WE will have to see.


----------



## KBD (Dec 6, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Dont know. I may cuz wiring should be easy on this. WE will have to see.



didnt u say u were going to do an inside paintjob? I would love to see you do that and post pics as i intend to do a black interior myself.


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pics WarEagle!  

 Nice to see some undoctored, RL pics of the case. Helps me decide on what color I want to paint and what mods I want to do.  

 If you wouldnt mind, could you tell me the clearance between the MoBo Shelf and the right (non fan) panel? One of the mods I have in mind depends on how much clearance there is. 

 I would be in your debt.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 6, 2008)

Ill look at it today and see. I thought about painting the inside black but I dont know if I have the time and the place to do it. The temps down here are nice and cold now (20s all day and night even teens) and I dont have a place to do the stuff.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 6, 2008)

Its 1" in clearance.


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 6, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Its 1" in clearance.



Thanks very much!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess HAF must stand for Huge Ass Fuckin Coolermaster


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Ill look at it today and see. I thought about painting the inside black but I dont know if I have the time and the place to do it. The temps down here are nice and cold now (20s all day and night even teens) and I dont have a place to do the stuff.



And you're in Alabama?  Wow, I thought New Hampshire was cold!  I've done painting in my basement in the winter but it's still in the 50's down there.

Good pictures... speaking of painting, it looks like the top is riveted to the frame (picture of the back).  Is this true?  Not much of a big deal - I drilled the rivets out of the top on my koolance and replaced with with screws.  Did that just to clean the rad.


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 6, 2008)

BTW WarEagle, I had the same idea for air filters.


----------



## KBD (Dec 6, 2008)

hey, wareagle, how tall does the case measure in the back section (not the fill port area) but the back? i know the total height is 21.5" but its less in the back since the fill port only protrudes in the front. can u plz provide info?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah we are hitting a cold spell here. Yes the back is riveted. 

@KBD the back measures 21.5" With the Fill port area its like 21.75"

Oh and I already put my Asus M3A32MVP Deluxe Wifi AP and Transcend Axe Ram and stuff in. I didnt get a chance to take pictures. I had some problems getting her up at first but shes good now. Ill overclock some later and perhaps take pictures of the finished build. My Wiring is actually good with this case but I could have done better with it. Ill get some up by tomorrow. Right now its Alabama and Florida for the SEC championship. My team is still searchin for a coach since they fired the current one we had.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 6, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Keep the Cosmos and buy this case and do another rig. Paulieg has a water cooling kit in his HAF 932.



Yup, and there a a couple of good options for mounting a res internally too.


----------



## KBD (Dec 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Yup, and there a a couple of good options for mounting a res internally too.



yea, i think there are like 4 mounts for dual rads and water cooling holes for a back mounted rad, thats 5 rad mounts, which is insane 

this is why i'm getting this case, i need a good airflow while i'm on air and rad mounts when i move to water.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 6, 2008)

Do not underestimate how big this puppy is and heavy. Im a massive guy and strong, but this sucker gave me a run for carrying it around. It sure is pretty though and super quiet and spacious. I cannot believe how big it is. Cannot wait to hook the water cooler up.


----------



## KBD (Dec 6, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Do not underestimate how big this puppy is and heavy. Im a massive guy and strong, but this sucker gave me a run for carrying it around. It sure is pretty though and super quiet and spacious. I cannot believe how big it is. Cannot wait to hook the water cooler up.



yea, my currect case is the TJ-09 and its almost as heavy as the HAF, and is a little longer too. So i'm used to big cases. Actually my second choice was the Stacker 830 which is even bigger and heavier. Picking up the Tj-09 with all the hardware is bit of task for me as well, lol and i'm a big guy too. But its not an issue for me since the case will be stationary most of the time, i only move it when i clean it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah I started out in the computer room here building it. But with the mattress on the floor and my chair in the way, it made it very hard to move around. Took it to the kitchen table to work and then once everything was in it, I had to lug it back in here. Now my back is killing me


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah it is a very nice case

FYI 
the cutout in the the back doesn't line up with the DX58SO


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 7, 2008)

IT lines up with my Asus but just barely. Its so huge they should have moved it up and to the right by like 1/2"


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 7, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Yeah I started out in the computer room here building it. But with the mattress on the floor and my chair in the way, it made it very hard to move around. Took it to the kitchen table to work and then once everything was in it, I had to lug it back in here. Now my back is killing me



wait? you finished it but you dont have pictures?

I thought we went through this?!!? :shadedshu

lol, but on a serious note, how do you like this case? friend of mine wants to get it. Did you water cool it?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 7, 2008)

No I havent water cooled it yet. I want to, but I may do it here soon, Ill have to grab some parts from FX first. I will get pictures tomorrow of my stuff in there. Its spacious.

And I absolutely love this beast. Its by far the best case Ive ever had and my second Cooler Master. First one was the Cooler Master Wave Master that I got from my Compaq GZ5000 Gaming PC~!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright folks, I have my pictures now. I only got 4 before my camera died, I gotta wait to get some more batteries or charge these bad boys up.







http://img.techpowerup.org/081207/IMG_1680.jpg






http://img.techpowerup.org/081207/IMG_1681.jpg






http://img.techpowerup.org/081207/IMG_1682.jpg






http://img.techpowerup.org/081207/IMG_1683.jpg


I will try and get an inside shot or two later.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

wareagle, do you think it would be possible to mount a clear plexi on the side panel where the mesh is now? How is that mesh being attached to the side panel, screws? Are they possible to remove? I'm thinking of doing this mod as i prefer clear side panels to meshed ones.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 12, 2008)

KBD said:


> wareagle, do you think it would be possible to mount a clear plexi on the side panel where the mesh is now? How is that mesh being attached to the side panel, screws? Are they possible to remove? I'm thinking of doing this mod as i prefer clear side panels to meshed ones.



The mesh isn't "attached" to the side panel.. it IS the side panel, It is one whole piece. You would have to cut the mesh out to mount plexi there.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The mesh isn't "attached" to the side panel.. it IS the side panel, It is one whole piece. You would have to cut the mesh out to mount plexi there.



darn, darn, darn, i dont know if i'm willing to undertake that but we shall see.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 12, 2008)

If you like the look of plexi better I understand but the cooling provided by the side panel with that fan is amazing.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> If you like the look of plexi better I understand but the cooling provided by the side panel with that fan is amazing.



yea, i realize that. im actually having a decision making battle going on between this HAF and TT Armor+ which does have a clear side panel. There is a lot of similarity between both cases, yet some differences. For me the benefits of the Armor is that its bigger and has the clear plexi on the side. I dont know, its a really tough choice to make.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 12, 2008)

WarEagleAU - You inspire!  Ordered mine earlier this week from compsource.com.  Free ship and $25 discount using a new payment service (not google) - great price.  now I have to actually get it 

Got some grand plans for this thing (and more money to spend.)  I ended up getting a bunch of the leftovers from EnergyFX for a new w/c loop.  

Biggest thing left is a radiator - I want to look at the case before I decide on a 240 or 360 size one.  Oh and a waterblock.

Any recommendations on a radiator or waterblock?  Was thinking swiftech apogee, but is the GTZ or GTX worth the extra?  Have a 655 pump and may mix 1/2" and 3/8" tubing, but considering doing all in 1/2"


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Any recommendations on a radiator or waterblock?  Was thinking swiftech apogee, but is the GTZ or GTX worth the extra?  Have a 655 pump and may mix 1/2" and 3/8" tubing, but considering doing all in 1/2"




for rads if you are cooling just the CPU a dual or triple will be sufficent, though triple prolly better. if cooling other components you could get either 2 dual rads for inside the case mounting or 1 dual for inside case and one triple to mount on the back of case via Swiftech radbox but that depends what other parts are u cooling. If you are on the budget get the Swiftech MCR220 or MCR320, those are good rads for the money. If you want the best get the Thermochill PA series or Feser Xchanger for low to mid CFM fans and the Black ICE GTX for high CFM (80+) fans. Tubing -- 1/2 ID 3/4"OD would be better IMHO. GTZ is great from i keep hearing.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2008)

For the case side, it is mesh mixed with plexi. The only mesh part is where the 230mm fan is. Youd have to figure out how to make the whole part Plexi and still keep the fan grill (mesh) going with it.

You may have got a better deal than I did sasqui. I got mine for like 167 shipped from Mwave in CA. That was like 20 bucks cheaper than newegg.com would do. I checked buy.com but they didnt seem to have it. THe GTZ/GTX are good blocks but it wouldnt hurt to use the V2 block from Swiftech I think it is? The one at petrastech shop. It escapes me at the moment. I plan on using this huge ass black Koolance I got from Binge for a W/C loop in the case. Problem is, its an external one. It wouldnt hurt to have the fan blowing air on it while it sits on top. It would just look weird.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2008)

Alright, Im gonna post some pics here that I took of the insides of my PC. Last night I put my new HP DVD Drive in  (sans lightscribe, I clicked wrong one at newegg.com but my Samsung has LS so Im good) and card reader. I could go better for CM (which when I go Phenom 2 Ill take even more time to do it [Cable Management is CM]) but for now my system is nice and cool and really quiet.





















This one and some of the ones below are pictures of the Rad that Binge sold me. Minus the smudgey finger prints, its huge, beautiful and alot better than my old Koolance Exos.






























Not sure how I will set it up. I may just build a small stand for it to put above the computer case.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2008)

Im going to get my USB internal Hub today so I can get my card reader working. Then Im done messing with this for awhile or until my other 2x1gb set of DDR 1066 AxeRams come in


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 13, 2008)

b1lk1 said:


> I have this case and it is amazing for water cooling.  I fit a 120.2 Thermochill inside with 2 fans underneath it with room to spare.  I am still not quite in love with the styling, but it is amazing as for utility and flexibility.




how did u affix the thermo?


----------



## J-Man (Dec 13, 2008)

I heard that case sucks.


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2008)

J-Man said:


> I heard that case sucks.



i dont know where u heard that, everyone here that has it gives is quite happy with it. reviews are also very favorable, the only weak point of this case is that it sucks dust like crazy and comes with no dust filters, even for the front fan. but those can be made on one's own.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 14, 2008)

Agreed and true. This case is very quiet and very roomy and very big. Slow moving fans that suck and blow out alot of air, I love it. I would sleep with it next to me (just kidding).


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 14, 2008)

the HAF is a great case, very roomy


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah and the fact you can fit two power supplies in there is awesome. This is the second time I got a case IVe wanted, the first being my Antec 900. I liked that case but I couldnt route cables to save my life. At least it looks alot better in this one. When I get more gear for it, I will update my wiring, of course, that comes after P2 and a new mobo possibly an Asus Dark Knight


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 15, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright, Im gonna post some pics here that I took of the insides of my PC. Last night I put my new HP DVD Drive in  (sans lightscribe, I clicked wrong one at newegg.com but my Samsung has LS so Im good) and card reader. I could go better for CM (which when I go Phenom 2 Ill take even more time to do it [Cable Management is CM]) but for now my system is nice and cool and really quiet.
> 
> This one and some of the ones below are pictures of the Rad that Binge sold me. Minus the smudgey finger prints, its huge, beautiful and alot better than my old Koolance Exos.
> 
> ...



Hey WarEagle, what size is that Koolance - are those 120mm fans?  Did you consider taking out the rad and mounting on the inside of the case?

I ordered the Swiftech 320 yesterday, martinslabs had a great review - the price point can't be beat @ $48 shipped.  Looking at mounting it below the large fan at the top, and adding two 120's a the ends of the rad, blowing up.  The middle portion will get air from the case fan.

Oh BTW - my case arrived Saturday!!! (FedEx).    Was in great shape, already put the casters on it and gave it a once over.  Not as heavy as I thought it would be.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 15, 2008)

The Rad is huge but its a 3x120MM radiator casing. I didnt think about taking it out as Im gonna leave it in its housing. It is probably about 8-10" longer than my original Koolance Exos LT cooler.

Im probably going to build me some legs and attach it to the bottom some how and attach it to the top of the case. Kind of like standoffs.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 15, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> The Rad is huge but its a 3x120MM radiator casing. I didnt think about taking it out as Im gonna leave it in its housing. It is probably about 8-10" longer than my original Koolance Exos LT cooler.
> 
> Im probably going to build me some legs and attach it to the bottom some how and attach it to the top of the case. Kind of like standoffs.



Can't say I blame you - that's a nice looking rad box.  Somewhere last week I ran across someone who did the same thing, mounted on the outside above the HAF on posts.  Looked and I couldn't find it.  I was searching on "HAF case mod" or something close.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 15, 2008)

If you happen to find it, PM me or email me and link it. Id like to see how they done it. What Im proposing is simple and elegant


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 16, 2008)

can't w8 to see your results


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 16, 2008)

Cant wait to get everything for it. I still have a couple things to get for my water cooling setup. Im thinking Ill wait until I go Phenom 2 before hooking it up though.


----------

